# Headache from jogging?



## macupjunkie (May 10, 2008)

I don't regularly excercise... I'm the type of person that just sits around all day. Anywho I decided to start jogging a couple times a week, and today was my second time. However, very soon into the jog, after I slow down for some walking time I get a major headache. Why is that, is it because the air is quite chilly or is it because I'm doing something wrong? I don't think I'm pushing myself too much, I jog for about a min and walk for a long time lol (not much excercise but better than before)


----------



## daer0n (May 10, 2008)

*How to avoid headache after your workout*

Posted by: Markus in Gym, Nutrition

A lot of people people complain about headache after jogging or rowing. Especially if you do an anaerobic workout chances for a headache are increasing. Here is some advice to prevent headache in the first place.

*Drink!*

You should drink before, during and after your workout. If itâ€™s somehow impossible for you to drink during sports, you should think twice before you exercise exceeds an hour. Dehydration is one of the main factors that youâ€™ll lose energy and your headache after your workout.

Water is good! You donâ€™t need those l-carnitine drinks! Your body will produce enough of it.

Add apple juice for long distances if you like.

*Eat!*

Even if your goal is to lose weight you should consider eating a small portion before your workout. Usually a fitness bar or a yogurt is enough.

But: You should also avoid too much food. That isnâ€™t necessarily connected to headache, but youâ€™ll avoid that your stomach hurts during sports.

*Vitamins!*

It canâ€™t be too bad to eat some fruit or vegetables sometimes. Donâ€™t forget that vitamins are important for your body and your endurance.

Donâ€™t go over the top!

Try to increase the intensity of your workout progressively.

Source

[i hope this helps]


----------



## macupjunkie (May 10, 2008)

thanks so much! that's really informative as well as helpful



I'll be sure to try all those


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *How to avoid headache after your workout*Posted by: Markus in Gym, Nutrition

A lot of people people complain about headache after jogging or rowing. Especially if you do an anaerobic workout chances for a headache are increasing. Here is some advice to prevent headache in the first place.

*Drink!*

You should drink before, during and after your workout. If itâ€™s somehow impossible for you to drink during sports, you should think twice before you exercise exceeds an hour. Dehydration is one of the main factors that youâ€™ll lose energy and your headache after your workout.

Water is good! You donâ€™t need those l-carnitine drinks! Your body will produce enough of it.

Add apple juice for long distances if you like.

*Eat!*

Even if your goal is to lose weight you should consider eating a small portion before your workout. Usually a fitness bar or a yogurt is enough.

But: You should also avoid too much food. That isnâ€™t necessarily connected to headache, but youâ€™ll avoid that your stomach hurts during sports.

*Vitamins!*

It canâ€™t be too bad to eat some fruit or vegetables sometimes. Donâ€™t forget that vitamins are important for your body and your endurance.

Donâ€™t go over the top!

Try to increase the intensity of your workout progressively.

Source

[i hope this helps]





Good advice!!
I was going to say that when I jog in cold weather I get ear infections and sinus headaches. When I first started working out my head would THROB. SO it just takes a while to get used to.


----------



## magosienne (May 11, 2008)

thank you Nuri, great advice.


----------

